# Strange Fascination with Water...



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Riddle is crazy about water- toilets flushing, faucets dripping, shower running, water on the floor...

I've never seen anything to compare it to.

Does anyone else's cat have this same fascination?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Toby would walk around the INSIDE perimeter of the tub when we were taking showers. We called him "Inspector Toby!"
Squirrely-Jo won't drink water with her tongue. She dips her paw and licks it off the long hairs between her toes.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Yep... Smudgie and Digger... they muscle each other to see who can get into the bathroom fast enough to get to the water tap first. Then, usually Smudgie drinks first, and the water forms a puddle on his head, and Digger drinks from the puddle on his head...


----------



## BinaBaby (Oct 11, 2007)

You're lucky. More more water they can get in their bodies, the better. I just got my cat interested in playing with (i.e., biting at) water dribbling out of the vanity faucet after having had FLUTD several months ago. It's part of our morning routine now. Very entertaining for mommy and good for baby.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yup, my little Twitch was a water baby. Loved anything to do with water! He'd get in the tub while I showered and I'd always have to towel dry him off before he jumped back on the bed. Anywhere there was water, he'd be playing in it. Silly boy!


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

My Critter loved water! She used to jump into the tub with us and swim around :roll: That was her favorite thing, swimming. She also liked to play in the sink faucet. 

She was such a silly little girl, she'd sit at the door yowling when it rained or snowed, she wanted to get her leash on and go out and get wet!


----------



## Blondie888 (Jun 28, 2007)

Mariel won't go in the water, but she's always looking for a drink. She'll drink out of the toilet if I don't put the cover down. Everytime I take a drink out of the fridge, she meows and meows until I take out her special water bottle and let her drink out of that. (It's a regular water bottle, but it's marked just for her.) She also loves to drink the condensation off of my own water bottle, and will drink water that I've poured in my hand. There's no medical problem involved in this...she just likes fresh water!

Both of my cats also prefer drinking out of a human cup (which they never knock over) to their own water dishes.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Toby likes to drink from the tap, in fact he makes a special miaow to get me to turn it on - he also likes to sit and watch the sink intently when the washing machine is on as he can hear the water going down. 

Willow, so much more than Toby is loopy about being in the water. When I have a shower I have to leave the door open a few inches so that she can sqeeze in and splash around at the bottom of the tray, she absolutely loves it


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

A few years ago my family had a litter of cats who loved playing in puddles in the driveway. They'd go two inches deep in water, batting around sticks and leaves in the water, wading around. And Rotten looooves tipping water glasses.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Stephie said:


> Toby likes to drink from the tap, in fact he makes a special miaow to get me to turn it on...


Thomas thinks the sink is automatic. Instructions for use:
1. Put head under sink and try to drink from tap. 
2. Repeat until water suddenly appears



I'm not sure he makes any connection what-so-ever between mommy noticing what he's doing and turning those handles to the actual sudden presence of water.


----------



## deepfriedgreen (Oct 14, 2007)

My cat 'The nunk-a-nunk' loves the rain, always comes in wet, then demands to be dried, then usually goes back out again.

Came home one day to find the kitchen flooded and the cat happily walking around in it.

Also found her playing with a mouse near a large plastic tray outside, kept dropping the mouse in and let it swim to the other side, then bringing it back and doing it again 8O


----------

